# What is my dog? Poodle or Bichon



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Clearly, I can see the poodle in her. No matter what her mix, she is really really cute! Lucky you!!

VQ


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Lots of poodle in your adorable Bella! I think not bichon but maltese is her mix. Bichon have the tight curls of poodles and her hair is a little softer and wavier, more like a maltese/poodle mix. My last dog was a bichon/maltese mix and that is where I am deriving my guess. 

Whatever it turns out that Bella is, she is one cute little poodle mix! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I see a lot of poodle in her......the long legs and the long nose are very poodle! But no matter what she is a doll! BTW...my girl is a mpoo mix and I had her DNA done .....got a few surprises with the results, but 'Poodle' wasn't one of them hahaha!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome! She could have Bichon or Maltese, but I see predominantly poodle. Super cute! Are you in the South Bay of Nor Cal? I moved from that area recently, but love it.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She's adorable ! I see poodle and cocker in her...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I see lots of poodle...very cute! Welcome.


----------



## Laumau (Dec 17, 2016)

She's adorable. I don't really see anything but poodle but I'm no expert. Welcome!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I see poodle and a very sweet little Bella!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome! Lots of cute poodle in her


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks very poodle but does it matter she's yours.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Very poodley - adorable at any mix - glad you found her (or she found you)


----------



## dianaloren (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello, Yes I am in the silicon valley!


----------



## dianaloren (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you for all the responses! And I so enjoyed seeing the pictures of your poodles!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She's really cute - looks poodle to me.


----------



## GloriaSeven (Jan 19, 2017)

She looks more poodle than anything else. Regardless, she is still cute!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

She looks very poodley to me, and super cute too. Welcome! Glad to have you and Bella here.


----------

